# Karpfen fressen Kröten ?



## wp-3d (12. März 2008)

Hallo

Gestern stellte ich fest, das einer der Koi sehr aktiv in Bodennähe hin und her schwamm.
Nach genauen hinsehen konnte ich zwei aus dem Maul herausragende Krötenbeine erkennen. 
Ich weiß nicht was diese Dame geritten hatte, aber __ Kröten stehen bestimmt nicht auf ihrem Speiseplan? 
Wie lange der Koi auf der Kröte gekaut hatte, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Da es für den Fisch nicht Lebensbedrohend aussah, wartete ich ca. 1 Stunde bis ich mit meiner Frau nach Feierabend den Fisch mit einer Wanne aus dem Teich heben konnte. 

Die Kröte lies sich leicht aus dem Maul ziehen und nach wenigen Sekunden paddelte sie wieder in der Wanne umher. 

Fisch und Kröte haben keine Schäden.


----------



## katja (12. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*



dein koi ist aber kein feinschmecker  

denn das "beste", die froschschenkel, lässt er weg  

aber mal im ernst, sowas hab ich auch noch nie gehört, geschweige denn gesehen! :shock 





_und im übrigen finde ich froschschenkel zum _


----------



## wp-3d (12. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*

Hallo Katja 

Der Fisch ist kein Franzose  
Selbst die essen keine Krötenbeine


----------



## toschbaer (12. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*

Hallo Werner,
du solltes mal anderes Futter als __ Schnecken und Blut probieren!!!   
Kuno,Bruno oder Jürgen der Killer Koi mag bestimmt auch leichte Kost!!!  
Belt Kuno auch??? (das heißt, Kuno verscheucht auch __ Fischreiher)   

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## katja (12. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Katja
> 
> Der Fisch ist kein Franzose
> Selbst die essen keine Krötenbeine




 wir wohnen an der grenze zu ihnen.......glaub mir: die essen ALLES, was nicht bei 3 aufm baum ist!!!


----------



## wp-3d (12. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> wir wohnen an der grenze zu ihnen.......glaub mir: die essen ALLES, was nicht bei 3 aufm baum ist!!!



Aha, dann wohnst du in einem Baumhaus?


----------



## Olli.P (12. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*

Hi Werner,




> Nach genauen hinsehen konnte ich zwei aus dem Maul herausragende Krötenbeine erkennen.
> Ich weiß nicht was diese Dame geritten hatte, aber Kröten stehen bestimmt nicht auf ihrem Speiseplan?



 
Deine Koi haben Hunger  

Wie lange haben die nix bekommen 

Wie schon ein Sprichwort sagt:

In der Not frisst der Teufel __ Fliegen 


Ja neee, aber sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gehört oder gesehen.... 


Hat der Koi vllt. was mit den Augen???

Leckerbissen gesehen, zugeschlagen und dann festgestellt das der doch zu groß war. Wahrs konnte er ihn dann nicht wieder Ausspucken:__ nase 

( weil zu groß.....  )


----------



## Armin501 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*

Tolle Aufnahmen,

aber warum soll ein Karpfen nicht mal den Versuch machen, einen Konkurenten
zu vertilgen.
Ich denke, der Koi hat schon kleinere __ Frösche und Kröten verspeist, nur dieser war eben zu groß, und deshalb fiel das auf.

Gruß Armin

Ich habe mich auch schon ein paar Mal dabei ertappt, dass ich zu große Happen genommen habe..........


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*

ja das denke ich auch, armin 
gruß
jürgen

eins hab ich noch bemerkt.. fällt euch nicht auf dass der frosch die beine auseinander hat.
daß hat er bestimmt mit absicht gemacht, sonst wäre er im  maul des kois verschwunden,oder?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*

...welches Datum haben wir heute.... ne April is noch nicht ....

Sachen gibt´s...


----------



## waterman (13. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*

ich hab auch grad auf den Kalender geschaut!
13. März ? oder doch 01. April
Gruß
Wil


----------



## midnite (13. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*

Hallo Werner

neee neee dein Koi wollte nicht der Kröte fressen :crazy  

Der Kröte suchte nur nach essensreste im Maul des Koi's


----------



## rainthanner (13. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen fressen  Kröten ?*

Prima Bilder.


----------

